# Tres mil para Scotu--felicidades



## Txiri

Tus aportes son muy valiosos y se agradece el esfuerzo. Que haya muchos más!


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Scotu, congrats on your first 3,000 posts!!!!!*
*I really appreciate your help very much!*

*THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!*

*A HUGE HUG,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## heidita

Hi scotu, it seems to me that you surely enjoy a nice beer, _the_ drink in my home! I mean, even babies know, beer is better than milk!

So, do celebrate and have a nice time also with these little sausges. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Hey Scotu!
Congratulations on your 3000 posts!

¡Miles besos desde el Líbano!
Cristina.


----------



## nichec

Thanks for 3000 *courageous* posts 

*Congratulations, scotu!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Congratulations Scotu!*

Este es un buen pretexto para agradecerte por todas las veces que me has ayudado. A pesar de no tener mucho tiempo en el foro, he tenido la oportunidad de comprobar tu espíritu de compañerismo y tus amplios conocimientos.

¡Felicidades desde la ciudad y puerto de Tampico (con una playa muy cerquita)!

Un abrazo,

Beatriz (Tampiqueña)


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations, scotu, upon the completion of 3000 worthwhile posts! OK, so I haven't read them all, but I have read a fair few and things are looking pretty good from here.
Well done, and keep 'em coming.

Saludos.
Lola


----------



## fenixpollo

I always congratulate people for being collaborative, but you, scotu, take the cake. You're incredibly conscientious and it shows that you really have the forum's best interests at heart. Please know that the moderators appreciate your efforts in helping to keep the forums organized and running smoothly. 

*Happy Postiversary, scotu!*


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicitades en tus 3.000 excelentes aportes!!!!
Un cariñoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## Eva Maria

Dear Scotu! Congratulations!

Poco me queda por decir después de todo lo que los demás te han dicho acerca de tu gran capacidad de colaboración, tu amplia cultura, tu amabilidad y tu sentido del humor!

I'll never be able to forget about the limey English, and, obviously, even less about wet love in the rice fields! Hahahahahaha! 

Don't stop sharing yourself with us!

Besos / Kisses!

Eva Maria


----------



## alexacohen

Thank you for all your help and your patience answering all my questions.
Happy 3000.

Alexandra


----------

